# Advice on ROM for gf's Tbolt



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey folks,

I used to own a Tbolt and upgraded to a Rezound, so I gave the Tbolt to my girlfriend and she loves it. However, it seems to be slow for her on the stock ROM, especially with Sense installed. I am looking for feedback / advice on a good ROM to use on the Tbolt that has a mixture of good battery life, reliability, speed and a majority or all of Sense removed. Something Sense-less or AOSP, if you will. She's not looking for anything super complicated, she uses Go Launcher, Pandora, Facebook, and the usual socially-derived apps.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say Thundershed then. It's the most up to date AOSP rom out, and for simplicity sake it comes with Go-launcher as the default anyway. I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree but I personally like TS 1.4 better than the newest version. Just be sure to follow all directions in OP.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

So basically the same thing that everyone wants;-) I like liquids 3.2 but most will probly go with thunder shed. One of the two should be great for her.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Tshead cm7. Most girls want everything to work 100% and not mess with it and I'm assuming if you're the one flashing this is true. Or use a sense 2.1 rom if she likes sense

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

On my wifes phone i put on bamf forever 1.10. With the pink theme. She loves it. Both are running ziggys kernel @ 1.267/368 performance governor.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thundershed is a great aosp rom, and happy trails is a really quick and smooth desensed rom to try with most sense bloat gone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> So basically the same thing that everyone wants;-) I like liquids 3.2


+1

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As I say with any thread where someone asks about rooting and modding their friend's phone, I recommend thinking about if you want to be their constant (free) technical support for whatever issues they might have. I assume you won't mind being your girlfriend though. Just something to consider either way.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

redbelly said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


+2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> As I say with any thread where someone asks about rooting and modding their friend's phone, I recommend thinking about if you want to be their constant (free) technical support for whatever issues they might have. I assume you won't mind being your girlfriend though. Just something to consider either way.


I learned this lesson the hard way....great point.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yarly said:


> As I say with any thread where someone asks about rooting and modding their friend's phone, I recommend thinking about if you want to be their constant (free) technical support for whatever issues they might have. I assume you won't mind being your girlfriend though. Just something to consider either way.


Lets not forget when something goes wrong with the phone she is going to blame you and its not going to be in a nice way. I know when my wife complains about get phone being slow and asks me how to fix it. Her nest breath is you're not going to root it lol. I tell her then so how am I suppose to help then?

Yarly always gives great advice of what other people over looks .

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

That's why I would only give her a rom like bamf forever or skyraider 1.3. Tried and true no issues.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Lets not forget when something goes wrong with the phone she is going to blame you and its not going to be in a nice way. I know when my wife complains about get phone being slow and asks me how to fix it. Her nest breath is you're not going to root it lol. I tell her then so how am I suppose to help then?
> 
> Yarly always gives great advice of what other people over looks .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I've never had to deal with it for a phone, but I have for PC stuff and it's always ends up the same no matter the device, haha. I call them pathological support users as they will just keep coming back to you once you helped them before.

Though at least in the case of rooting their phone and such, they do sort of have a justified reason at times to come back to you as you did get them into the obligations that go with rooting sometimes (random bugs from custom stuff popping up).


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd say MIUI but only because my girlfriend personally loves it on her g-tab and when she had it, her GS2.

She hated AOSP though


----------

